# Subwoofers with Audyessy XT32



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a Denon 4311 and using the Audyssey to set up all the speakers. Sometime when using the Audyssey the GUI will indicate that I need to raise or lower the volume of the subs. The GUI will have indicator that will change colors when the volume is around 75db (according to the GUI). After finishing the setup and I check the subs using a SPL meter, and test tones from Audyssey, the SPL meter will only indicate around 50db. The output of the other speakers is around 75db! Is this normal or am I missing something?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Where are you placing the Audyessey mic, are you using a tripod and pointing the mic up?


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I remember going through something similar when I first got my
Onkyo.

The XT32 setup filters and eqs are separate than the test tones.

That may be contributing to the differences when you set the
levels during your Audyssey run versus measuring test tones
with SPL meter.

I would let Audyssey run and give it about 30 days to get used
to the new sound.

Provided that you ran Audyssey correctly and used enought 
measurement points, it will be hard to beat its settings manually.


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm using a tripod placed in the LP. After running the Audyssey setup each sub is reading about 50 dbs. at the LP, and about 55dbs with both subs. I have done this many times before with similar results. Seems I need to crank up the subs. reading about 55dbs per sub, to get about 60dbs to get the needed bass.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What do you have the levels set to on the actual subs them selves?


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Before I started the Audyssey set up, both subs had the volume control dial at the 12 o'clock position. After the first Audyssey check, Audyssey indicated that I had to lower both volume dials down about 3 or 4 clicks. After Audyssey completed the calibration and I went backed into the parameter checks, both subs had the level set at -9. I have since set the level to a -5. I am auditioning a set of SVS PB-1000 subs. I had talked to Jack at SVS and expressed my concerns that I thought I wasn't getting enough bass. He recommended to raise the volume level on the subs a little. Right now the -5 setting might be a hair too high. Will need to listen to different source material. Right now it seems just about right ...according to me. If anything .... bass might be a little too high for TV.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, I would say keeping them around 12oclock is the best. It's odd that Audyssey is telling you to lower them where are the subs located in the room?


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Ya, I would say keeping them around 12oclock is the best. It's odd that Audyssey is telling you to lower them where are the subs located in the room?


 At first I had them flanking the L/R main speakers but, after a suggestion from Jack, I now have then place about mid wall and, of course, reran the Audyssey calibration. I think they sound better in this position.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds good, placement can have a huge impact on what you hear/feel. Where you sit can also dramatically effect it also.


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

This is what I found on "Ask Audyessy" website!

The sub test signal will always sound lower because human perception is much less sensitive in that region. The mic is measuring it correctly. The sub level is being set to match the other speakers as they calibrated in the studio. If you want higher-than-reference bass you can simply turn up the subwoofer level in the AVR speaker setup menu.


----------

